# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Supporting artifacts on Wire/Art Rack

## domeprep

Hello all,

Thank you very much for this informative resource. I am seeking advice regarding bracketing systems for supporting artifacts on wire racking for long term storage. For these artifacts (doors, mantles, windows, etc.) it would be nice to an adjustable, padded bracket that could attach to the wire racking, and be tightened to hold the piece in place.

I have imbedded an image of something similar to what I am looking for, although this example would not be compatible with wire racking without modification. 

Does anyone have advice on this? or know of a manufacturer of something that might work in this application?

Alternatively, I suppose we can design a system and have a local manufacturer put them together.


Thank you!

Nick
Royal Ontario Museum

----------

